# Lowrance 334C



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

I just acquired a 334C and a Fishing Hot Spots chip. Unfortunately, for this Neanderthal, the chip does not download automatically. I do not have any literature to tell me how to download the chip. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

you can download the 334 manual on Lowrance's website.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Click on 'menu' and scroll down to ' and hit 'GPS SETUP' and hit 'ENTER'. You should have an option about map chips. Scroll down and hit 'ENTER' again. There will be a drop down box asking you to highlight the brand of chip you have. Highlight it and hit 'ENTER' again.

This is from memory, and it's been a while since I did it, so you might have to fool with the options.


----------



## gabassman (Feb 2, 2006)

I suggest going to Lowrance.com and downloading the manual.


----------

